

Faceism – Judgements based on faces - billconan
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150707-is-faceism-spoiling-your-life

======
jondubois
That's interesting. I do think that the 'mood' of your face is important. I've
struggled with this issue when I was in school.

I looked kind of shy/nerdy when I was younger.

The emotional feedback which I got from people reinforced my tendency of being
shy. I felt like people were struggling to 'figure me out' and this made
social interactions unpleasant.

Now I don't care much about how people respond. I probably come across as
extroverted. I like to think that I fixed this using sheer willpower, but
maybe it's also because my face matured over time.

------
circlefavshape
A million years of human evolution has gone into making snap judgements about
people, and it strikes me that the snap judgements probably actually have some
value

------
shard
The grid of faces in the middle of the article are supposed to have "neutral
expressions", but it's clear that some faces have a slight smile and some a
slight frown. That has to cause some bias in people's responses.

